# Wheels for my new TT RS?



## Cale262 (Mar 19, 2016)

*Which wheel setup to run???*

While the OEM wheels are nice I think I want to run a 19" wheel instead of the 20's so I'm trying to figure out the right spec'd wheel to fit the car without the need of spacers etc. I don't know if I should go with an staggered setup and run 19x8.5ET45 in front and an 19x9.5ET35 for the rear or can I get away with a squared setup of 19x8.5ET 35 F&R??? Looking at the Vorstiener FF 105's or the 107's. So far I'm really leaning towards these 107's which are very similar to the R8 wheels.

http://vorsteinerwheels.com/

VFF105










VFF107










The 107s are very close to this wheel shown on the RS concept car.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Out of those, I'd go with the 105's. Cleaner is better!


----------



## Cale262 (Mar 19, 2016)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Out of those, I'd go with the 105's. Cleaner is better!


Wheels are ordered and should be here today according to the shipper, I tried to order the 105s and after talking to Vorstiener...they don't currently make the 105's for the TT fitment, the closest it car was an 8.5" wide wheel with a +30 offset which will stick out quite a bit...Ordered the VFF107s in a 19x8.5ET45 which should be perfect in the front and I may use a 10mm spacer for the rear to get a more flush rear end. Tires are in stock at my local shop, going with the Pilot Super Sports as I am very familiar with the tire (on my GTI's Vorstieners VFF101) and they ride great...I was considering a stickier tire but this will be my daily driver and I doubt I will ever require more tire than the MPSS, I may track it once or twice but thats not its purpose...I was really on the fence with 20's but after a 700km road trip yesterday, the mag-ride set to comfort and the jointed concrete highways here...the rubber band tire ride became old really quick...I think I have made the right decision. going with a 255/35 tire.


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

105 looks amazing!


----------

